# Walnut/Maple Lidded Boxes



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of Walnut lidded boxes with maple lids. One has a bocote knob and the other has a ebony knob. They have one coat of Antique Oil. I will let them set for a week or so drying then finish with wipe on poly. They are both about 3 3/4" tall and 2 3/4" across. The lid is slightly recessed which I think makes them look a little sharper. Also a cherry burl box. It was made after a design that I saw Ray Key make. It is 4" tall and 2 3/4" across. 1 coat of Minwax Antique Oil and 2 coats of wipe on poly.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Forgot to tell Bob these were made on the Jet 1220. So buddy you had better get to work. I am still waiting for pic's of a project but at 20 degrees it is probably to cold for ya.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Excerlent work there Bernie.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie,

Thiose are nice and I really like the shape. Thank goodness that 20 degree weather is gone and we are seeing some 70's right now. Have been busy on a few honey do's and business has had me jumping, but the 1220 has been calling my name and I hope to get it in action soon.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete and Bob. These were fun to make and a little different. I want to make some more as I really like doing these. Yes I understand Bob. We are dry but it has been awful cold up here to. Just wish we could get some moisture. Can't wait to see what comes off that 1220.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie excellent work. You are a turning so fast I can't keep up with the posting for you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work Bernie, I look forward to getting with Bob once the eyes get straightened out and do some turning on his 1220. He will probably get me into that. That is all Honey will need is one more thing. It isn't the lathe, it's the "accessories".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore and Jerry. Yep Jerry the lathe is the cheap part. You might as well jump in with the rest of us. Lots of fun and very good therapy.


----------

